# Park MLP-1 master link pliers



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Do the Park master link pliers work reliably? Usually I can get a master link apart by hand, but then there are times when I have worn blisters on my fingers trying to get them apart. If the pliers work, to me they'd be worth buying to avoid the hassle. That, and I've got some paypal cash burning a hole in my e-pocket.

This is what I'm talking about - http://parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=5&item=MLP-1


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

I use a modded pair of snap ring pliers , I have not used the Park tool , I see no reason that it would not work though . It looks quite similar to what I came up with .


----------



## UncleRobin (Dec 28, 2009)

IMO they work great and are well worth the purchase. I really like mine. No more master link fights. 

UR


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Yes. The Park Tool master-link pliers work great. They are well worth having for the occasional stubborn quick-link. I do not for a moment regret having bought mine.

They are also handy if you work on bikes for friends and encounter actual, honest-to-goodness master links. I have seen a few.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Cool, sounds like a buy to me. Thanks for the actual user input.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

I bought one as soon as they came out. I use it every time I pull the chain. It has been stupid easy to use and reliable. I will never fight a stuck powerlink again if I don't have to.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I wonder... would you be able to separate a 10 speed Sram Powerlock (which is supposed to be permanent) with these?


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

rkj__ said:


> I wonder... would you be able to separate a 10 speed Sram Powerlock (which is supposed to be permanent) with these?


Very likely so. I have used them on some KHS links that snap into place, that are not meant to be reusable.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

JonathanGennick said:


> Very likely so. I have used them on some KHS links that snap into place, that are not meant to be reusable.


I don't think KHS makes chain links. 

KMC does though. :thumbsup:


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

LOL! rkj, thanks for the correction man. I guess I need a bigger dose of coffee this afternoon.


----------



## cjn1014 (Jul 28, 2007)

works on 10 speed SRAM chains.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

rkj__ said:


> I wonder... would you be able to separate a 10 speed Sram Powerlock (which is supposed to be permanent) with these?


Yup, works on 8, 9, and 10spd with the power link and similar chain linking systems. The SRAM 10spd link isn't permanent, it's simply not re-usable. Once in place. if it is seperated, it should be replaced.

Good Dirt


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Squash said:


> The SRAM 10spd link isn't permanent, it's simply not re-usable. Once in place. if it is seperated, it should be replaced.


I wonder about that. It seems funny that the link can be on the one hand tough enough to stand up under pedaling forces, and yet on the other hand be so weak as to be useless after one remove/replace cycle.

A removable link that cannot be reused is, imho, useless. The value I get from SRAM's links lies in being able to remove a chain for cleaning, or to get it out of my way when I'm working on a bike, or to make it easy to swap in new parts like derailleurs. If I can't remove and reattach, then I might as well just stick with Shimano's pins.

But the above is probably a topic for a different post.


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

I think I'm going to try modifying a set of needle nose pliers into a master link set. If so, I'll post some pictures.



wv_bob said:


> Do the Park master link pliers work reliably? Usually I can get a master link apart by hand, but then there are times when I have worn blisters on my fingers trying to get them apart. If the pliers work, to me they'd be worth buying to avoid the hassle. That, and I've got some paypal cash burning a hole in my e-pocket.
> 
> This is what I'm talking about - http://parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=5&item=MLP-1


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

4slomo said:


> I think I'm going to try modifying a set of needle nose pliers into a master link set. If so, I'll post some pictures.


Is that even cost-effective?

I don't understand sometimes, the lengths to which some will go to avoid simply buying the right tool or part to begin with.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

JonathanGennick said:


> I don't understand sometimes, the lengths to which some will go to avoid simply buying the right tool or part to begin with.


No kidding, the MLP-1 is about $10 IIRC :skep:

p.s. that is going in the signature line for a while


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

AL29er said:


> p.s. that is going in the signature line for a while


Another quote I like:

"It's amazing how people can make bicycle riding seem so complicated on the internet."


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

Long, long ago I found a pair of needle nose pliers that someone had lost. It may have been on a camping trip or something like that. One day I bought some vinyl cushion grips for the handles at some hardware store. For years, they have been in my electrical tools box, and have worked quite well when called upon to do their duty.

Often, when I cruise bike shops, I like to check out the Park tools. One day I saw a set of master link pliers for the first time at Performance of all places, picked them up, marveled at them, but couldn't justify buying them. I usually just pinch the master links and jam the adjacent chain links together to open them, its so easy.

An hour or so ago, I grabbed a mill bastard file and started filing down those cherished and faithful needle nose pliers, so that the ends would be thin enough to fit between the links in my chain. Once I got them down to the desired thickness, I unboxed my dremel and a grinding stone, radiused the former gripping teeth into a smooth slightly rounded shape, and smoothed off the rest of the teeth. I checked the inside width of my chain with my caliper, and then measured the width of the needle nose tips to confirm they would fit. I inserted my newly configured master link pliers at the master link on my chain, squeezed the grips, and it promptly disengaged. Voila'.

You all can judge for yourself if these are cost-effective. I happened to have a spare hour of my precious time available, and now I have my master link pliers. My former needle nose pliers now have a new life. My camera walked off this morning for a long weekend trip, maybe I'll post some pictures of my latest tool next week.

http://www.bikeparts.com/search_results.asp?ID=BPC301819



JonathanGennick said:


> Is that even cost-effective?
> 
> I don't understand sometimes, the lengths to which some will go to avoid simply buying the right tool or part to begin with.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

4slomo said:


> My camera walked off this morning for a long weekend trip, maybe I'll post some pictures of my latest tool next week.


Not to worry! You can make a camera from stuff around the house. First, find a small, cardboard box. Punch a pinhole into it. Then buy a roll of 35mm film. Find some thread-spools from your wife's sewing box around which to wind the film. Then...



Ok. Never mind. Good that you built the pliers. Sounds like they will work for you.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

MBUK had a reader tip that a length of wire cable works when put around the pins and pulled together. Haven't tried it though.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

stumblemumble said:


> MBUK had a reader tip that a length of wire cable works when put around the pins and pulled together. Haven't tried it though.


That's an interesting idea. I'll have to file that one away for when I'm caught out someday without the pliers handy.

I do like having the pliers though. I do some work for friends and neighbors. Sometimes I encounter bikes having actual, honest--to-goodness master links. BMX bikes are an example. I end up using the pliers more often than I thought I would when I first bought them.


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

*Master Link Pliers Mod*

As promised, here are pictures of my modded master link needle nose pliers.

Looking from the side, you can see the file work in taking down the size of the tips, and the gap to catch the chain rollers:









Looking from the top, had to make them narrow enough to fit between the chain side plates, 









Looking at the open jaws, see the depression for holding the rollers:









They work great, and only insert far enough into the chain to engage the rollers.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

Nice work 4slomo! :thumbsup: 

JMJ


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (May 29, 2009)

rkj__ said:


> Another quote I like:
> 
> "It's amazing how people can make bicycle riding seem so complicated on the internet."


I'm stealing that quote. So dam true.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

I bought the park pliers just for the sram links, works like a charm. Seems the other option is taking the chain tool to it and pushing the pin out and destroying the link.

not sure why they are using the master link that isn't reusable. You still need a chain tool to cut the chain to length so it's not like it's eliminating the need for a tool.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*Low price FYI*

$11 @ Comcycle, 10% off until end of June, $4 shipping. At your door for under $14.

JMJ


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Mount Dora Cycles said:


> I'm stealing that quote. So dam true.


:thumbsup:


----------

